# any idea what design tool www.logosoftwear.com uses?



## PrinthouseU (Sep 5, 2017)

just curious.
any idea what design tool www.logosoftwear.com uses? 
is it a custom tool?
or is it a general developed software anyone can buy? 

thanks


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I think they purchase product design tool and customized its design as per their requirements. 

It's difficult to find exact name of tool.


----------



## Wearform (May 13, 2019)

It is hard to say exact name. But yes it is design tool used as per customization. 

Custom Work Apparel


----------

